# Ebenenmaske erstellen, nur wie!



## phil-ip (17. November 2005)

ich benutze Photoshop 9.0 CS 2.
 Nun habe ich 3 Ebenen eingefügt, allerdings kann ich jetzt nicht mehr mit Rechtsklick die dazugehörige Ebenenmaske erstellen. Mein Ziel ist es, Teile der Ebene transparent zu machen und das wollte ich mit einer Ebenenmaske erzielen. Ich bitte um Antwort! Danke!


----------



## Duddle (17. November 2005)

Kannst du denn die Maske mit

Ebene - Ebenenmaske hinzufügen

erstellen? Oder verweigert das auch seinen Dienst? 
Vielleicht hast du die anvisierte Ebene zufällig gesperrt (kleines Schloß)?

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Fragestellung nicht richtig, denn ich habe selbst noch nie mit der rechten Maustaste eine Maske erstellt... könnte aber auch an verschiedenen Versionen liegen   

Duddle


----------



## phil-ip (19. November 2005)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe in der 8.1 Version diese Aktion immer mit Rechtsklick gemacht. Die Ebene ist nicht gesperrt; Über Ebene / Maske funktioniert es. Ich muss mich halt erstmal im neuen Programm zurecht finden! Danke phil


----------



## McAce (19. November 2005)

Ich mache das immer über das kleine Symbol in der Ebenenpallette.

McAce


----------

